# Do-it-yourself boatyard on Chesapeake recommendations?



## Advocate777 (Sep 28, 2010)

Can anyone recommend a Do-it-yourself boatyard/marina anywhere on the Chesapeake that they can personally recommend? Thanks!


----------



## Sailormon6 (May 9, 2002)

Flag Harbor Marine Service, Saint Leonard, Md.


----------



## jsaronson (Dec 13, 2011)

Herrington Harbor has a West Marine on site. Very convenient when you are in the middle of a project.
Liberty Marina on South River.


----------



## chuck53 (Oct 13, 2009)

The Chesapeake is a pretty big bay. You might want to narrow it down a bit.
Also, what kind of boat do you have and what do you plan on doing?


----------



## chuck5499 (Aug 31, 2003)

take a look at deltaville boat yard - but not sure


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

Advocate777 said:


> Can anyone recommend a Do-it-yourself boatyard/marina anywhere on the Chesapeake that they can personally recommend? Thanks!


On the hard or in the water?


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

Casa Rio Marina in the Rhode River.

Rockhold Creek Marina in Rockhold Creek. Way cheaper than Herrington Harbor, and just as close to the West Marine.


----------



## tankersteve (Jun 22, 2007)

Wormley Creek Marina, Yorktown, VA. I'm there now. You can basically do any work. Services available such as qual'd Universal mechanics. They have a store, but much of the stuff is pretty expensive. But it is truly a Mom and Pop place and very friendly.

Tankersteve


----------



## micksbuddy (Aug 11, 2006)

Had good experience on a couple different occasions with Chesapeake Boat Works in Deltaville.


----------

